# A few pictures from one of my walks, all cockapoos! Lola, Bro, Weller and Stanley.



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures  Love the 7th one where they are walking on the log so cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic! They're obviously in their element, I love the log one too but my favourite is the stargazing number one poo


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That is Stanley. He loves a roll around!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like dog heaven, so many sights, smells and obstacles. Thank you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, love woodland walks.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant photos must be hard to tell them apart when they are having a chase although the harness helps So gorgeous.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Close up they are all different. Weller had lots of grey in his coat, Stan is jet black, Lola is the only tiny girl and Bro is black and white. I do love a black poo though!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It cracked me up pictures from our walk. The first two are how Jake walks! Adorable pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely pics! Thanks for sharing!

They look like they are on a mission!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Poo heaven!!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What a treat  thank you for sharing! Love the first two with him flat out on the ground hehe

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Great photos ... Looks like dog heaven indeed 

I think the black coat always looks really striking ... So glossy and seems to show off their athletic figures more when it's nice and short. 

you're a busy lady !! 

xxx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Lovely photos, the first one made me smile.a very nice woodland walk x x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures - wish Ralph was with them! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. Loved the 'follow my leader' log walk.


----------

